# Midnight Marquee presents The Silver Screen (2010 Haunt Video)



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

After months of work hand-fashioning the majority of the props and set-pieces for the haunt, I launched the new Midnight Marquee theme on Halloween to great success. The concept is a Halloween movie theater that will, in future years, transport the ToTs into the movies. This year was designed to introduce the concept and gauge the response. It looks like I hit something good.

The video:


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I like the concept ... very cool!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Intriguing theme... Cool props & nice vid. I will like to see how you bring the Toters into the 'movies' as your haunt progresses. Very interesting idea.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Liking this haunt.


----------



## trentsketch (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks, everyone. The wind really did a number on the tent set-up but I didn't have a plan D (as B and C were wrecked real quick). It was supposed to be fully enclosed to really separate the screen from the rest of the yard, but I couldn't even get the cover up long enough to fully attach it. I wasted so much time (2 hours of an 8 hour set-up the day of) trying to get that to work that I had to abandon the better path-markers for the "No Scares" path and the light-up movie posters.

Transporting the ToTs is going to be the easy part. The front is going to stay the same with a few additions and tweaks (so the ticket booth, snack bar, some supplies, and staff, plus a few extra goodies I have cooked up) and the path is going to lead to a garden trellis arch covered in one of those metallic ribbon curtains for parties. When they walk through, they're in the movie.

The seat silhouette is going to be painted to show the faces/bodies of the ghouls watching the film (I'll add another set, as well) and I'll also be using a cave eye-like effect to add an indeterminate amount of audience members watching them go through. I'll also include, just for the creep factor, cuttings of Terroreyes playing in some of the windows. A big aspect of the scare factor is having the Tots think they are being watched. If I feel particularly ambitious, they'll be some kind of flying crank ghost/movie projector illusion with a strobe light, but I highly doubt it will come together. I'm a flexible static prop builder, not a moving prop builder.

The back half of the yard (much larger than it seems in the video as the tent just ate up all the space) will be filled with sets, props, and characters for whatever the film idea is. I'll paint out two sheets of plywood for the background that separates the movie theater lobby from the film (just like the Terrorgan background, only actually painted on the back to hide the exposed wood). I'm pulling between three concepts for the first transformation year: ghost hunting in a cemetery (I haven't done a funny haunt since my living gardens theme), creatures in the swamp (with water-based props and "bridges"), and a second try at my under the sea theme (the first one was a disaster with my whale collapsing and taking out most of the other big props three days before Halloween). It'll be exciting, whichever one I choose.


----------

